

More About Unicode in Python 2 and 3 - yskchu
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2014/1/5/unicode-in-2-and-3/

======
awaretek
I wish the core developers would do two things:

1\. Add a new string type to Python 3 that mimics the old Python 2 str type
(ASCI)

2\. Backport the usefull new features from Python 3 to Python 2.

If they don't do these things, then obviously some group will fork Python 2.7
and 20 years from now, there will still be far more people using Python 2.x
than Python 3.x.

